# I found a way to FEED SNAILS WITHOUT A MESS! xD



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hehe thought I would share.. I bought a cave called a "moon rock" from walmart. It glows in the dark... Well I give my nerite snails algae wafers, which make an awful mess in the gravel... Well I just put the algae wafers in this and they go right for it! So now instead of siphoning A LOT, I can just remove the cave and clean it out  I like this one because it doesn't like REALLY artificial and tacky.


----------



## mhxistenz (Apr 7, 2012)

Your betta doesn't go in the cave? Mine will steal any food, the piggies.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

mhxistenz said:


> Your betta doesn't go in the cave? Mine will steal any food, the piggies.


Hehe no, at least not yet 
But when I put the food on the gravel, shed put it in her mouth but spit it out xD I guess she didnt like it!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

I have that same cave! I don't put food in it for my snail (I take him out and feed him separately) but somehow my snail LOVES it! He's always in there. It's pretty awesome, because it means that most of his poop ends up in there, too! My betta on the other hand has never shown any interest in it.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

can you take a pic of it in the dark?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

littlegreen said:


> I have that same cave! I don't put food in it for my snail (I take him out and feed him separately) but somehow my snail LOVES it! He's always in there. It's pretty awesome, because it means that most of his poop ends up in there, too! My betta on the other hand has never shown any interest in it.


yeah, same here. Hehe they poo a lot! xD They like to hang out in there and in my spongebob pineapple house ^.^


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> can you take a pic of it in the dark?


I just tried... My camera showed the cave on the screen but once the pic was taken, it was completely black -_-


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I do the same with a conch shell, and it adds calcium, and raises the Ph and KH


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahhh yes, I just seen one of those glow in the dark caves at Wal mart. I wanna get one too


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> yeah, same here. Hehe they poo a lot! xD They like to hang out in there and in my spongebob pineapple house ^.^


i love when I put in lettuce and come back to a big pile of poop, easier to clean ^_^


----------

